# Withdrawl Agreement Residency Permit in France (Carte de Séjour)



## EmCee

Are there any other Brits out there who are still waiting for their WARP (Carte de Séjour)? 
I applied for mine in Feb 2021, was summoned to the préfecture for fingerprints and photo last November, and have heard nothing since, despite repeated e-mail follow-ups and a registered letter. We are well past the deadline for having it and I need it to swap my UK driver's licence. It would help to know if I'm an exceptional case or if it is commonplace.


----------



## vianina

EmCee said:


> Are there any other Brits out there who are still waiting for their WARP (Carte de Séjour)?
> I applied for mine in Feb 2021, was summoned to the préfecture for fingerprints and photo last November, and have heard nothing since, despite repeated e-mail follow-ups and a registered letter. We are well past the deadline for having it and I need it to swap my UK driver's licence. It would help to know if I'm an exceptional case or if it is commonplace.


You’re not alone. My daughter has turned 16, wants to work, and the Préfecture is being as difficult as heck. There is another recent thread on this forum, too. But I don’t know what the reason is in your case. Do what you can to get it sorted before the elections in April.


----------



## BackinFrance

EmCee said:


> Are there any other Brits out there who are still waiting for their WARP (Carte de Séjour)?
> I applied for mine in Feb 2021, was summoned to the préfecture for fingerprints and photo last November, and have heard nothing since, despite repeated e-mail follow-ups and a registered letter. We are well past the deadline for having it and I need it to swap my UK driver's licence. It would help to know if I'm an exceptional case or if it is commonplace.


Whilst this does not affect me personally, I know there are other Brits out there who have not yet received their WA CDS. It is certainly high time to follow up with your Préfecture and armed with all the evidence you have of submission, including all responses you may have received.


----------

